# Ross Pearson Sig



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I was wondering if someone could make me a Ross Pearson Sig so I can support him for his fight aturday


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think Ross and Ryan are both likable. I just hope it's a good fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

i'll have a go


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

That would be pretty sick...if it wasn't pink :thumb02:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Bresk your work is really impressive, as always.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

OU said:


> That would be pretty sick...if it wasn't pink :thumb02:


haha pink is the King's colour in Thailand. Real bosses rock pink dude.

Thanks for the compliment cowgirl :hug:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> haha pink is the King's colour in Thailand. Real bosses rock pink dude.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment cowgirl :hug:


I have a twin sister that has loved pink her whole life so I'm pretty sick of it lol


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

i've always been a blue man myself but a light pink or a purple can do wonders.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks man, your work has improved


----------

